# Life Once Removed, Single Woman Poses With Mannequins Family



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

Yes, plastic surgery can improve your Family-life!

http://www.123inspiration.com/life-once-removed-single-woman-poses-with-mannequins-family/


----------



## Misty (May 24, 2014)

She looks so happy. :lol: There is a movie like that with Ryan Gosling and he was too shy to ask a woman for a date, so he ordered a russian woman  mannequin and he took her everywhere. The townspeople all welcomed her, and gave her a job as a mannequin in a store window.


----------



## Kaya (May 25, 2014)

She looks creepy, lol.


----------



## Misty (May 25, 2014)

Kaya said:


> She looks creepy, lol.



that too, Kaya,  creepily happy.  :laugh:


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2014)

Howdy Doody is a Senior Citizen.


----------

